# Luthien vs. Galadriel! CATFIGHT! READY.......GO!!!



## Link (Mar 9, 2003)

Who who win in a brutal full-forced catfight?

I'm gonna say Luthien.


*Oh no, i forgot to post the poll!


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 9, 2003)

thats easy Mrs G would


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 9, 2003)

I would say Galadriel especially with her ring.


----------



## Farin (Mar 9, 2003)

i think it would be very close, but i think Galadriel would win. She's older, wiser, and has Nenya.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Mar 10, 2003)

I would also say Galadriel.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 10, 2003)

well Luthien and Beren did take a silmaril from Morgoth but still Galadriels cool. she would win. can u imagine watching something like that tho? lol skarrrry thot!!!


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 10, 2003)

Wow. I would like to see that for sure! But it would have to be in a giant mud pit. Heeheeheee...


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 10, 2003)

Luthien would totally kick Galadriel's butt! 

1st of all Luthien is half Maia...she has more powers and more courage. 

Secondly, anyone who can decieve the Greatest dark lord in the history can certainly take on a mere Elf even if the Elf has a ring of power.


----------



## Rangerdave (Mar 10, 2003)

> , in Appendix B to The Lord of the Rings appears a later version of the story; for it is stated there that at the beginning of the Second Age "In Lindon south of the Lune dwelt for a time Celeborn, kinsman of Thingol; his wife was *Galadriel, greatest of Elven women.*"
> -----------
> Galadriel was the greatest of the Noldor, except Fëanor maybe, though she was wiser than he, and her wisdom increased with the long years.
> Her mother-name was Nerwen ("man-maiden"), 1 and she grew to be tall beyond the measure even of the women of the Noldor; she was strong of body, mind, and will, a match for both the loremasters and the athletes of the Eldar in the days of their youth
> ...




I think that would be reason enough to favor Galadriel in any wagers

RD


----------



## FoolOfATook (Mar 10, 2003)

Basing my decision on nothing but my semi-well known position that Luthien was the greatest Elf ever, my money goes on the Nightengale.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Mar 11, 2003)

I would have to say Luthien, because she was a half Maia, and she had the power of magic. Pretty close though.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 8, 2003)

Oooh, interesting! I think that they would both end up killing each other


----------



## Beorn (Apr 8, 2003)

Poll added...


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 10, 2003)

> Basing my decision on nothing but my semi-well known position that Luthien was the greatest Elf ever, my money goes on the Nightengale.



well....we all know Feanor is the greatest of all the elves, and I'm not just saying that because he is my favorite character. 

So now that we got that cleared up although I do hold the posistion that Luthien was the most beautiful I doubt she could have stood up to Galadriel, who was wiser, older, and ringbearer, and just more scary in general.


----------



## Celebrochwen (Apr 16, 2003)

I agree with Treyar, they would both end up killing each other.


----------



## childoferu (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, why does it have to be a fight to the _death_? Anyway, my money is on the elf with the Maian blood


----------



## ltnjmy (Aug 27, 2009)

childoferu said:


> Wow, why does it have to be a fight to the _death_? Anyway, my money is on the elf with the Maian blood


 
I agree - as someone who was half Maia, Luthien could ice anybody...


----------



## childoferu (Aug 27, 2009)

ltnjmy said:


> I agree - as someone who was half Maia, Luthien could ice anybody...


 
Probably literally


----------



## Illuin (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, Lúthien took care of Sauron:

_'But even as he came, falling she cast a fold of her dark cloak before his eyes; and he stumbled, for a fleeting drowsiness came upon him. Then Huan sprang!'_

She took care of Carcharoth:

_'O woe-begotten spirit, fall now into deep oblivion, and forget for a while the dreadful doom of life'_

And she took care of Morgoth himself:

_'but Lúthien was stripped of her disguise by the will of Morgoth, and he bent his gaze upon her. She was not daunted by his eyes; and she named her own name, and offered her service to sing before him, after the manner of a minstrel. Then Morgoth looking upon her beauty conceived in his thought an evil lust, and a design more dark than any that had yet come into his heart since he fled from Valinor. Thus he was beguiled by his own malice, for he watched her, leaving her free for a while, and taking secret pleasure in his thought. Then suddenly she eluded his sight, and out of the shadows began a song of such surpassing loveliness, and of such blinding power, that he listened perforce; and a blindness came upon him, as his eyes roamed to and fro, seeking her. All his court were cast down in slumber, and all the fires faded and were quenched'_

And....


----------



## childoferu (Dec 14, 2010)

Maiar-like powers ftw


----------



## Unlimited (Apr 29, 2011)

Lúthien of course, being demigod.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 29, 2011)

Well Luthien, when she returned was a mortal wasn't she? so her elven grace was gone, not her beauty but her elvish power if you will so Galadrial would kick bum bum


----------



## Mithrandir-Olor (May 1, 2011)

Luthien of course


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 1, 2011)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Well Luthien, when she returned was a mortal wasn't she? *so her elven grace was gone, not her beauty but her elvish power* if you will so Galadrial would kick bum bum



Ah but it's the Maia element! I don't remember her being stripped of both sides of her inheritance


----------

